# Compost Spreader



## GoPre (Oct 28, 2017)

Does anyone know where to find a cheap compost spreader. I would love to rent one, but nothing in my immediate area.

Thanks!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I don't know of any either. Home Depot lists them on their site but none near me. I would love one to spread peat over the reno this fall because I know it would use considerably less than by hand.

I look occasionally on CL. Wonder if local golf courses would have any to offload?


----------



## GoPre (Oct 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I don't know of any either. Home Depot lists them on their site but none near me. I would love one to spread peat over the reno this fall because I know it would use considerably less than by hand.
> 
> I look occasionally on CL. Wonder if local gold courses would have any to offload?


Exact same reason I need one...good thought on the golf courses.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Get one of these... hehe.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VgPCnmTD7U

Check out the drag mat... hmmm... I need one of those


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

For what it's worth, my local Site One rents a topdresser like the one that eric posted above for $40/day.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

I have an EcoLawn 250 for rent, but I am in San Antonio, TX


----------



## Kneu0117 (Jul 1, 2019)

Do you by any chance still have that ecolawn 259 for rent in San Antonio? Was looking for one around here but no one seems to have them.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Colonel K0rn said:


> For what it's worth, my local Site One rents a topdresser like the one that eric posted above for $40/day.


@Colonel K0rn thanks for letting us know about that!

I will have to see if my Site One branch has one of those.

The people on this forum really help each other out.

Thanks again! :nod:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Wonder how it would do with sand?


----------



## GWLBE (Jun 23, 2019)

https://www.houzz.com/products/peak-seasons-green-compost-spreader-prvw-vr~54117040?lid=39064744

I have one. For compost the bigger chunks have to dumped out. For peat it puts it down fast, so a lot reloading.

Says it currently available.


----------



## Rashad (May 9, 2020)

Unclebucks06

Where in San Antonio, TX can I rent a Eco 250?
Thanks for your time.

Rashad


----------

